# 26650 Battery Cases?



## Petrus (8/3/17)

Any vendors got stock?


----------



## SAVapeGear (8/3/17)

Got mine from Atomix

https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/collections/batteries-1/products/efest-battery-man-26650-case

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Frostbite (8/3/17)

https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/products/efest-battery-man-26650-case


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frostbite (8/3/17)

There you go Sir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

